
Ask HN: Self-employed devs, how do you plan/think about your career? - mezod
I take for granted that we won&#x27;t be able to keep up with the last tech stacks and that we will eventually need to find a way out.<p>What real options do we have?
======
BloodKnight9923
Very carefully.

I currently work as a self-employed independent contractor in the cloud-
engineering and devops automation sector in the greater Boston area. I have a
strong focus on minimizing cost while making sure the customer achieves that
they intend to, and that has given me an edge over fellow contractors that
like to drop a known pattern in place and call it a day.

Here's an example.

I had a meeting a few days ago where I was asked to optimize a section of a
product that made no sense to me (eliminating DNS and SSL tunnel start-up
times). I have a firm believe in how I operate that I do not want to waste my
customer's time, money, or my time in the work that I do.

I came back with a data-driven response showing other areas of the product
with low hanging fruit that got seconds of time back instead of milliseconds
on the area they wanted. I implemented one solution as an example, and landed
several more months of contract work with them as a result.

I don't want to waste my time to get paid, I want to solve interesting
problems and _get paid solving them_. I also want to stand behind my work, and
stand proud.

So for me planning my career is as simple as finding companies that have
problems I can address, for me that is low level network protocol analysis,
distributed systems, cloud deployments, and java optimization. I hit those
hard, and then build up quotes from customers I have worked with to show
potential leads what I am capable of. Understanding that anyone you are
talking to is a potential lead was huge for me. Just because it's some guy you
ran into at a bar, some woman talking about her start-up, whatever - they all
are potential customers, and you need to hold yourself as a professional.

Don't be an ass, establish credibility, and show that you actually care. Money
follows.

------
wayn3
if your worth as a "dev" is tied to the fact that you know js framework X
really well, you have a foundational problem in your skillset.

learn real skills. whatever framework someone fancies can be picked up over
the weekend. 80/20.

------
aaronhoffman
I am able to stay aware of new technologies. I may not write in them, but I
know where to go to learn more.

A good team will hire for personality fit first, and ability to learn, a
programmers mindset.

------
psyc
In 2007, being a seasoned Win32 programmer, I was experiencing anxiety,
because web development seemed to be taking over the world, and I had not yet
written so much as an HTML tag. One day, I started fiddling with Javascript,
and six months later I was a mid-level front end developer.

Since that time, I never worried about this again. We have the real option of
learning whatever tech stack we want.

~~~
SyneRyder
You went from zero Javascript/HTML to a job in six months? Is that common? I
feel uncomfortable applying for a job in something I only have a few months
experience with.

On the flip side, I've found that sometimes you don't need to panic about
these things, and the flavour of the month is just that. I'm still making
money from Win32 code in 2017, even though iPads & tablets were meant to
replace all desktop & laptop computers by now.

~~~
psyc
Yes, I did. And I've done the same thing twice since then. In my experience,
top companies will hire people on the basis of being good, experienced
programmers who know how to learn platforms.

~~~
SyneRyder
Huh. Thanks for the reply - clearly I've been selling myself short!

------
coralreef
Isn't it harder to learn new technology if you're busy with a full time job
that makes you work with the tech _they_ want?

